

Generate Asana weekly reports with Weekdone - jkaljundi
http://blog.weekdone.com/generate-asana-reports/

======
jkaljundi
Hey, I'm Jüri, one of the co-founders of Weekdone. Would appreciate any
feedback and wishes both on the Asana integration and wishlist as well as
Weekdone in general. Thanks!

